# dai Hits 24,000 Posts



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS dai

24,000 Posts.

What a fantastic effort.

Thanks for the untiring work that you do. Brilliant.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations dai. ray:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Keep up the great work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS dai on reaching 24,000 posts!*

Congrats, keep up the great work that you do for TSF and the Hardware team :sayyes:

:4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow...congrats!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*25,000*

coming in the future, gold watch time.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great job dai. Your dedication to excellence shines through.


----------



## RAF1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Dai: CONGRATULATIONS, 24000 Posts seems like a lot---how long did it take you to achieve that number. 
RAF1


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Congratulations dai !!* :4-clap:

*24,000 Posts!!*

A truly amazing feat from a man that always has great words of wisdom for everyone. ray:

Keep up the fantastic effort. :sayyes:

Kind Personal Regards,


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Your dedication to excellence shines through





chauffeur2 said:


> A truly amazing feat from a man that always has great words of wisdom for everyone


They've said it all, dai. 

Thank You for choosing to spend your time here. :smile:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

_Congrats Dai on an outstanding achievement !!!_


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations dai :luxhello: :luxhello:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:don't you guys ever sleep .. or is there something that just drives you to make a thousand posts a week .. it was just a week ago that you reached 23,000 wasn't it ???:laugh::laugh:

CONGRATULATIONS dai .. at this rate GTP will never catch you up .. :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks but it has taken a few years nothing special


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

22 posts per day for 3*365 ... or approx 1 post per hour for the last 3 years .. 24/7 .. that's good going dai .. no sleep and no holidays :grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

21 posts a day for 3 yrs. If nothing else, shows a great work ethic and committment to the continued success of TSF, and to that I say BRAVO.ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes but my posts are short and to the point no epilouges,so a number more per hour


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Excellent work dai. I think it was the 8th of July you passed 23k - 19 days/1000 posts is







.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Dai is just one of triplets who is on the same user name.
Anyone have a problem with that?
uttahere


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Dai
Congrates! :wave:
Thanks for all your help, look forward to learning more from you!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dai.*:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:
*It only seems like last week that I was doing this for 23k :grin:*


----------

